# Feeding Corys



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I had this topic going before the site went down and I would really like to continue it. I now have 4 corys in my 10g - 2 albino & 2 bronze. I dont think they get enough food to eat since my other fish seem to gobble up all the food at feeding time, not giving a good chance for food to fall to the bottom.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Feed them at night if you are concerned. Do they look healthy?


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I always feed them at night..Tetramin tablets. I try to distract the others with food or something but they always seem to find the tablets afterwards anyway. I even tried turning off the lights and then feed them. Well I had 2 before that look healthy and I just got 2 last night.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

Most regular fish do not eat at night. Turn the light off and wait 45 minutes then feed them. The other fish won't like you coming around as they will be "sleeping" but they won't eat either.


----------



## Bella (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, mine get flakes that fall, but I also feed them sinking shrimp pellets and algae discs. The other fish eat these too though. they're probably getting more food than you think, cuz they scavenge all day


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually take the lights off just before going to bed because once I am up the other lights in the house are on and the fish doesnt 'sleep' anyways. I've never seen them sleeping. I'll try again tonight though.


----------



## aquatik (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a happy school of about 12 cories.. 4 different species. I've found that it's pretty much impossible to keep the other fish from getting their share of the corys' food.. Although i've had some success with Wardley's Algae Wafers.. the wafers hold together long enough for the cories to fish-pile the wafer and feast wildly, keeping their tankmates at bay.. 

If you're using flake.. take a SMALL amount of flake in your fingertips..and just reach into the tank.. (clean hands & arms!! hot water..NO SOAP!!)..letting the flake go closer to the bottom.. allowing the flake to collect on the bottom before the others have a chance to get it all.. this way.. you decrease the amount of time the flake floats around on the surface and mid-water. 
Be careful not to overfeed!!


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

I usually drop in some hikari wafers,bloodworms,and/or omega one veggie tablets in the middle of the night for my crew.


----------



## Eustace (Jan 19, 2005)

I shouldn't worry about them. Like Bella said they scavenge all day. When you see them exploring deep in your gravel/substrate, they'll find something to eat no doubt. For my old school of Albino Cory's I used Tetra Catfish Pellets which never seemed to fail. Occasionally I added cucumber for my plecs, but I found the cory's enjoyed it just as much.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed mine, shrimp pellets and spirunia(sp?) wafers and also algae wafers. They seem to enjoy everything. I used to be worried they wouldnt have enoug food but they are healthy and happy (all 9 of them!) :fun:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Just thought I'd add what works best for me...

I feed my cories mainly a high quality flake food. I purposely "push" the flakes towards the bottom so they fall and reach the cories. The other mid-dwelling fish eats a few flakes, but most reach the corydoras by the time they end up on the bottom. The fish seem to be thriving and happy.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Great! Thanks for the advice and re-assurance. I'll try different methods. They are healthy though and I've had 2 of them for 2 months..they must be getting something to eat right?!


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

my cories and botias really love the slow-sinking crumbles that i bought for my cichlids. they also chow down on shrimp pellets.
first we feed flakes, so everyone's busy with those, then we add the sinking stuff. they get plenty.
good luck.
LP


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

They are definitely getting something to eat... glad we can help!


----------

